# How can I get OpenStreetMap as a background on my Etrex 20?



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

There's an area I want to ride that the trails have been mapped pretty well on openstreetmap. How can I get it to display as a background on my Garmin? I don't care about turn-by-turn or anything other than having my location and track show up over the OSM imagery.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here is one source, which keeps things routable.

Free worldwide Garmin maps from OpenStreetMap

It doesn't look like it offers the OpenCycleMap layer that some mtb trails are on, though.

Maybe this wiki will help.

OSM Map On Garmin/Cycle map - OpenStreetMap Wiki


----------



## FitmanNJ (May 23, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Here is one source, which keeps things routable.
> 
> Free worldwide Garmin maps from OpenStreetMap
> 
> ...


Not sure about that "OpenCycleMap layer," NateHawk, but I've been able to trace a number of my gpx tracks to OpenStreetMap using the OSM Potlatch2 editor, then downloaded the "Openfietsmap Lite" version of OSM after the new content has been incorporated into the main map database (seems to take a couple of weeks). I load the file identified as for Garmin devices onto my Garmin Edge 705 after unpacking the compressed file. I then have access to mapped trails for everywhere I've been (i.e., of no help for my first visit to a new trail system, but very handy thereafter).

For the OP, I don't know if this can be done on an Etrex 20, but may be worth a try...


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Something like this ?


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I found this site that lets you export a piece of OSM to an img file (and some other forms as well) without any knowledge or special software.
Planet.osm extracts | BBBike.org

Routing is enabled, have to try that on my Etrex 30.
As long as I keep the file under 6MB I can even load it on the Etrex 10 as gmapbmap.img, as shown above.


----------

